# New Years vid



## Mighty-Mouse (Jan 1, 2016)

Set some damn goals
https://vimeo.com/150511551


103% because giving 100% sets limits on what you can do!


----------



## Riles (Jan 2, 2016)

1) new goals, check


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Jan 2, 2016)

Riles said:


> 1) new goals, check



Then crush those goals you set!!! That's the main thing


103% because giving 100% sets limits on what you can do!


----------



## Riles (Jan 2, 2016)

working towards a few personal milestones and trying to go injury free in the gym this year


----------



## the_predator (Jan 2, 2016)

Riles said:


> working towards a few personal milestones and *trying to go injury free in the gym this year*


*
*This right here!


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 2, 2016)

lolz, MM you fucking crack me up bro. IDGAF


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Jan 2, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> lolz, MM you fucking crack me up bro. IDGAF



Hell yeah I love your avi by the way


103% because giving 100% sets limits on what you can do!


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Jan 4, 2016)

Hell yea


103% because giving 100% sets limits on what you can do!


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm sitting in the doc about to get these wisdom teeth out


103% because giving 100% sets limits on what you can do!


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 4, 2016)

Mighty-Mouse said:


> I'm sitting in the doc about to get these wisdom teeth out
> 
> 
> 103% because giving 100% sets limits on what you can do!


got all mine pulled when I was stationed in Korea, they sedated me it was awesome, I asked if I could spend the whole weekend so I could watch football in that adjustable hospital bed and they were cool with it


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 4, 2016)

ask them to stitch the holes closed if they can. if you get dry socket that shit is painful


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Jan 4, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> ask them to stitch the holes closed if they can. if you get dry socket that shit is painful



Yeah! I don't believe they will. I will just watch what I eat and no beer for me for a week


103% because giving 100% sets limits on what you can do!


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Jan 4, 2016)

https://vimeo.com/150739082gauze all up in my mouth and fucked up after the surgery 


103% because giving 100% sets limits on what you can do!


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 4, 2016)

lolz, that shit is funy bro


----------

